# How do I tame an Indian Ringneck!



## LumpyHooves (Feb 25, 2014)

I've owned my Indian Ringneck (Squawkers Magee) for just over a year now. I got him from my older sister who got him from a back yard aviary, she was unable to care for him as well at a young child and lots of cats. He's about 5 years old now and I can't do anything at all with him....I can't hand feed him or even get near him! every time I approach him he flies away and screams at me, It's the same for everyone. I've tried holding a piece of his favorite food in the cage for a while to see if he comes for it, I've tried sitting next to his cage and I've tried leaving him to get adapted to me. He has a nice big cage which I try to fill with toys and various types of perches for him, I give him a varied diet of fruits and seed and honey treats but he still hates me... I let him fly around the room as often as I am able but when its time to catch him again i have to throw a towel over him and carry him to the cage, I know I'm not suppose to grab him or force him in any kinda way but I really have no choice if I want him to get some exersize...I am considering trimming his wings to make it easier for me to get close to him. I'm really stuck here PLEASE HELP!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Hard one...aviary birds don't have the space to keep you at a respectful distance once caged.Please don't clip the wings...that will achieve nothing.The bird is showing fear,and there may unfortunately be no long term answer.
Some just never tame down.Using the towel won't help...these are intelligent creatures and it will be expecting this treatment when you approach.
I had a macaw once that had been badly treated...it panicked whenever I went near for many months,and I eventually donated it to a public aviary where it immediately settled down.*


----------



## LumpyHooves (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback. I think I will wait for another year before I get rid of him, I know he likes our attention because he squawks and chatters every night when we talk to him. We also have 2 dogs and 2 cats so when i move later on this year to a house with less animals he may calm down maybe? We'll have to see.  Thank you


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I know ringnecks are not usually very good pets, especially an aviary bred bird, they usually do far better with their own kind and in an aviary setting if that is what they were born into, they are flighty birds by nature. I'd say as you've had him all this time and he is still scared of you and everyone else then he really needs to be re-homed back to an aviary with others as he'll never tame down now, it would be far kinder for the little fellow. Clipping a birds wings IMO is cruel in the first place, but to do it to a bird which is scared of you is just going to make matters worse and make it more likely the bird will hurt itself.


----------

